# Pd ingot



## meng2k7 (Jun 21, 2011)

hi!

here is my 196 grams of Pd ingot out of 750 grams of Ag.

this one was made possible with the help of our forum members especially to Patnor who voluntarily sent a DMG samples for me. 8) 

thanks, enjoy!

meng.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 21, 2011)

Really nice work R.

It's not easy melting these amounts Pd.

It's obviously was melted with flame (monoxide adsorption, sputtering). Do you have a picture of your rig?


----------



## meng2k7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sam,


tomorrow i' ll post the pictures of my improvised mini cupola, gas fired, and heavily insulated with kaowool and resistors substrates(ceramics).

resistors has a lot of uses for me! :lol: 

that ingot melted only in 15 minutes in medium fire.

the key is good insulations and proper fluxing.

meng.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice work there. I am going to see if I can get few pallets of resistors which are sitting in my friend warehouse, maybe I will have similar piece of Pd soon... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## meng2k7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Pat,

i'll wait for that. :lol:

meng


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice!. 8) 

What do you think are those yellow stains appearing in the photo. Flux perhaps?. :?:


----------



## Lou (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably oxides or sulfides. Pd is very prone to that.


----------

